# So many patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://malabrigoyarn.com/patterns_see_example.php?k=M


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Some very nice patterns! Thank you!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I can see where it says 'free patterns' but there is no response when clicking on it. Don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

minniemo said:


> I can see where it says 'free patterns' but there is no response when clicking on it. Don't know what I am doing wrong.


Click on the www


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi mevbb......I did and nothing happened. tried all the wording including the title ... www, & other means. The only response I got from anything was when I clicked on the piccy and that was only to increase the size. I found on one of the pages where you can register, so did that. Am waiting for a response as we speak. I feel an idiot as its not as if I haven't done this before. I'll see what happens when I get a response.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Nope, No Luck. My account has been activated. Have received e-mail stating this. Now I can click on the www and receive a response directing me to Ravelry...but only on the ones to be paid for. Am still not getting a response for a free pattern. Oh well ! such is life


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice site but when I went to try to get the February Market bag it said 5.00. Oh well. Some other ones I am interested in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

great patterns, thanks. no problem hitting the www.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks - I found a pattern for spats. My daughter will love them!!
Ellie


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you fantastic site.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Great site-wonderful patterns! Thank you!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

What a great site - thank you.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

The ones marked "Online patterns" are the ones you buy..."Free patterns" are just that. Most that I clicked went to Ravelry, some went to a blog post.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Malabrigo yarns are very nice to knit with. I knit a sweater for me using their kettle dyed yarn this past season. Their yarns are lovely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't have any trouble, was able to get the ones I wanted. I bookmarked the site. Thank you.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

very nice patterns.


----------

